# Zori size....



## Duncan McLeod (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi there everyone... I would like to ask for your assistance...
I'm trying to order a couple of new Zori but I can't seem to be able to estimate the right size... I'm almost 1.80m tall if that information helps...
So if anyone knows i would really appreciate it...
Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 11, 2020)

@gpseymour


----------



## Duncan McLeod (Mar 12, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> @gpseymour


Hmm, what is that supposed to mean...?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 12, 2020)

Duncan McLeod said:


> Hmm, what is that supposed to mean...?


Im tagging him so he gets alerted to the thread. He may be able to help you, since he runs an aikido school.


----------



## Duncan McLeod (Mar 12, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> Im tagging him so he gets alerted to the thread. He may be able to help you, since he runs an aikido school.


Oh I see....Thanks a million for taking the time!!!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 12, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> @gpseymour


Thanks for bringing me in on this one.

@Duncan McLeod, unfortunately we're not so traditional as to actually use zori (though I'm considering instituting the practice, for hygiene purposes). If you don't get it figured out in short order, PM me, and I'll reach out to some folks who might have some better information. I will say that your height is probably less important than your shoe size when looking at zori.

I did find this link, which includes some information on Japanese shoe sizes. I hope it helps.


----------



## Duncan McLeod (Mar 15, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Thanks for bringing me in on this one.
> 
> @Duncan McLeod, unfortunately we're not so traditional as to actually use zori (though I'm considering instituting the practice, for hygiene purposes). If you don't get it figured out in short order, PM me, and I'll reach out to some folks who might have some better information. I will say that your height is probably less important than your shoe size when looking at zori.
> 
> I did find this link, which includes some information on Japanese shoe sizes. I hope it helps.


Thanks a lot!!!! I really appreciate taking the time and effort!!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 16, 2020)

Duncan McLeod said:


> Thanks a lot!!!! I really appreciate taking the time and effort!!


Always happy to help!


----------



## Gyakuto (Oct 31, 2022)

The Japanese tend to size their footwear with the heel slightly overhanging the back edge of their zori (to prevent the hem of kimono being stepped upon). Most Westerners find this a bit uncomfortable so simply use this chart for sizing.


----------

